# Grimmstone Manor on TLC this weekend



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

So my friend Noah K has been doing a haunt, Grimmsone Manor, for 20 years and in 2006 he decided that that would be his last year doing it. The cable TV channel TLC was there and filmed his haunt for a show called "Halloween Madness". Well that show will be airing starting today, Oct. 27th-Halloween on TLC. The times vary by satellite or cable provider. I have DirectTV and it airs twice tonight, starting at 5pm Pacific time. If any of you have a chance to record it I would love a copy of it for my friend.

These are some photos I took from his last year of Grimmstone Manor.
Grimmstone Manor pictures by frstvamp1r - Photobucket


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Those pics are great. Where was his haunt located?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Laurie, my friend's haunt was located in the Valley. Actually...here is his website URL...

http://www.batsday.net/grimmstone.htm


----------



## drbrandon73 (Jul 11, 2006)

I watched the show, his haunt is great. Wish they would have spent more time on his haunt then on the cross dressing guys of west hollywood!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

yea well, i personally don't blame TLC all that much. most if not every media outlet i have dealt with go for the more "wow" factor than the "well thats KINDA cool"


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

But wasn't the haunt more "wow" than Cherry? though the almost human clips were good....


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Dave, you have to think more along the line of a big cable tv producer...for us, Noah's haunt is a wow...but for a majority of people, they would rather see the West Hollywood parade or the FX house's party with "Wicked Pictures" as one of their sponsors (for those who don't know, Wicked Pictures is an adult film production company). Don't get me wrong, I would rather see more specials about regular every day people and their home haunts (especially since Noah is a friend of mine and to see his haunt on a national cable channel is cool) but alot of producers want the more "outrageous" stuff.


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

I saw and recorded that show this wekend- your friends place is amazing!! Too bad that he going to hang it up and see what others do on Halloween- Id bet he only takes 1 year off and starts up again- he probably deosnt realize how much his community appreciates his efforts!


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

I saw the show too. Fantastic stuff out there. I'm taking this year off as well so I can scout the competition.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Saw it. Loved it. Would love to help him in his quest, but it is a geographically undesirable endeavor.


----------

